# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Hunters Club Ep 3 - Opening Weekend

## The Hunters Club

Hey guys...

Just a heads up for you, tomorrows episode of The Red Stag Timber Hunters Club is Duck-centric, we filmed it last year over opening weekend down in Mossburn. There's a bit of light hearted stuff at the Railway Hotel for good measure (if you want to hear some more refined calling then stick around to the MVP segment at the end of the show).

Here's a couple of vids that may entice you to tune in -

----------


## Breda

Stunning camera work and some good shooting by the looks. People with Sky should enjoy.

----------


## gsp follower

yep  all true great show but the drone goose thing still irks me  little especialy as they looked like nesters

----------


## The Hunters Club

> yep  all true great show but the drone goose thing still irks me  little especialy as they looked like nesters


You'll be able to judge for yourself in a few weeks when the Molesworth episode airs (May 18th), hopefully you'll feel a bit differently when viewed in context of the 3 day hunt.

----------


## Breda

> yep  all true great show but the drone goose thing still irks me  little especialy as they looked like nesters





> You'll be able to judge for yourself in a few weeks when the Molesworth episode airs (May 18th), hopefully you'll feel a bit differently when viewed in context of the 3 day hunt.


None the less, with well organised hunts and culls the geese are expanding into knew area's and on the increase in others. As a side the next step for geese -should they prove too costly to private individuals via chopper culls and hunters to ineffective with traditional hunting methods/ control options- is for geese to be placed on RPMS (regional pest management strategies) where they will be controlled/ exterminated under some type of rating system, with regional rules and in a way many of us will truly detest.

I don't think anyone in the hunting fraternity can be too harsh on the actions of another (sadistic behaviour aside) in attempting to save the goose from a fate worse than control. The goose isn't in a position for it's pursuers to be judged IMO.

Think about it.

----------


## gsp follower

all true tim  and the hunters club.
perhaps something has to change in my way of looking at geese in the short term and then we can get them back where they belong.

----------


## Breda

> all true tim  and the hunters club.
> perhaps something has to change in my way of looking at geese in the short term and then we can get them back where they belong.


Nope don't change the way you look at things, perhaps just temper some outward thoughts given some newer realities on geese in particular. You hold some commendable attributes and attitudes towards game bird hunting that I admire. They pre date the wackem, stackem killem all attitude fiercely guarded on some social interaction sites. I'd certainly hate my thoughts to cause censorship rather than offer a different way to view things- which also isn't tolerated on some social interaction sites :Oh Noes:

----------


## gsp follower

i get what your saying and im coming to the realisation that some areas need breeding bird culling as well as the main population thinned.
its there isolation and size that makes them what they are therefore different rules need to apply at times.
but lets not lets not let it become the norm and always tell the young fellas its a special case with special difficulties and once thinned and under control we,l return them to the ethical and proper status they deserve.id hate to think the next generation or 3 will only know the canada as  a much maligned pest.im looking forward to the reconstituted nzgbha and what it might bring to the table.
i love duckshooting but the call of the canada and the sight of a mob cupping in is unrivalled imho.

----------

